# Reconnecting l1 pump



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I was planning on plumbing in, and still will eventually, but for practical reasons (read: my bad measurements!) the machine is going to live elsewhere in the kitchen for the moment and therefore i need to reconnect the pump.

Has anyone done this before and if so please could you give me some some advice / instructions? Or point me in the direction of a relevant previous post - search hasn't uncovered anything as yet!

Thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do you have a Londinium manual? It is in there and you reverse it! Patrick revered mine and the only thing we were stuck on was one wire to connect back up. I cannot remember the details now but TSK will for sure


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Manual here ....

http://londiniumespresso.com/forum/londinium-i-owners-forum/21-where-to-find-user-manuals-and-maintenance-docs


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

whats the challenge you are facing in reconnecting the pump? It should be a case of removing the connecting cable and reattaching the electrodes for the tank sensor and connecting the power (and plumbing) to the pump, oh and remembering to put the tank back in and change the top panel.


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Excellent. Think I've sorted it, the only thing that's still confusing me is the mystical low water level alarm bypass wire - thought I'd found it, took it off and alarm went off so put it back again


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Hmm had found that link before but no docs at end of it, at least for me! Never mind, as I say I think I've sorted it!!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Incidentally, first shot out of L1 just now.... Extract dr strangelove, 18g in, 34g out, confess I didn't time it but must have been around 6 sec preinfusion and 25-30 sec pour... Effing brilliant


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Shady - the only but I suspect I've missed is the low water alarm bit - think I've found the connecting to remove, but can't for the life of me work out where to reconnect them to!


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

the 2 electrodes connected by the bypass should be connected to the points below the water tank - looks quite fiddly to get them in


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Ah! That probably explains why I couldn't see how to reconnect, thank you I'll take a look later on.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

no worries - good luck.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

This may be of use - https://londiniumespresso.com/forum/tutorials-maintenance/395-replacing-l1-pump#5802


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help and advice think I've got it sorted now, and all seems to be working well. Pump actually much less annoying than expected if I'm honest, although I have just traded up from a gaggia classic!!


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

Incidentally, and I'm only 48 hours into this lever malarkey, but just... Wow.


----------



## mcharrogate (Aug 20, 2012)

No boffin analysis, just wow.


----------



## ahmedvu153 (Feb 16, 2015)

ou must be getting very little fines from your Porlex, or am I missing something

________

Our excellent onlinePass4sure - ccna syllabustraining programs willrasmussen.edu lead you to success in the We also offer latest passguide and with 100% success guarantee. Ourgoucher.edu is rare in IT world.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

did you get it all sorted? hope you are loving the shots that you will be getting now


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I've just been through the exact same process and resorted to bypassing the sensor. I should have it plumbed-in within a couple of days but it would be nice to know where to connect the cables as the only reciprocating cables I could see to connect to (blue and red) resulted in the alarm sounding...


----------

